# peep?



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you have any idea what size of peep aperture you have? Another thing is, are you focusing more on the pins or the target itself?


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know the size looks about 1/4, inch. I seem to see the target better naturally but can focus on the pins if I concentrate on them but then the target goes fuzzy


----------



## Houngan (Oct 19, 2007)

Your eye can only focus on one thing at a time, and there are three things involved in sighting. The nature of an aperture means that you don't have to worry about focusing on it, but you can focus on either the target or the pin. You should focus on the pin during the shot. It's not a bad thing to focus on the target briefly during setup but you want to bring your focus back to the pin and keep it there, since a pin error will magnify over distance much more so than a target error. Coming from bullseye, a shot sequence might be:

1. Steady platform
2. Lock rear sight (aperture) to body
3. Momentary target focus to get general shape
4. Pull focus back to front sight/aperture
5. As platform settles, stay on front sight and execute shot

Don't chase the sight, don't try to force it into the target. Just get it hovering over the target and while your mind is paying attention to the sight picture, let your body execute a quiet shot.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to disagree with Houngan on this one. Others will chime in too but your focus should be on the target and let the pin float over (around) the bull's eye. He is correct that you can focus on only one thing and everything else will be a little blurry but I believe the consensus will be for focus on the target.

Arne


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

The target is the one thing that is stationary. The pin floats. You should focus on the target and allow the pin to float. I used to focus on the pins and was told by a Archery Hall of Fame inductee to try focusing on the target because the target doesn't move. It was the biggest improvement to my shooting that I have made.


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Would clarifiers out verifiers help or is that for people with weaker eyes?


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

dmcgbt10 said:


> I don't know the size looks about 1/4, inch. I seem to see the target better naturally but can focus on the pins if I concentrate on them but then the target goes fuzzy


When you're saying the target goes fuzzy, I'm guessing you're staying at full draw to long and loosing oxygen by holding your breath. Also, could it be your peep sight is twisting when you draw the string back? Like some of the other posts say, focus on the target and let the pin float around the bullseye. Your sub-conscious will bring the pin back to the center when you execute the shot. Don't worry where your arrows hit, just focus on making a good shot and it will happen!!

Also I want to add is, get agressive with the shot and try not to creep. Stay tight in the back and push-pull through the shot. Probably, not exactly the info you're looking for, just some help on your shot sequence!!


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I have had 20/20 all my life until I hit 40. That was 13 yrs ago and my distant vission is still pretty good, but my near vission is pretty bad.
The point I'm making is, with a verifier, I can shoot without my glasses and leave both eyes open. My peep eye sees the pins clearly while my other eye sees the target clearly.
So if you need reading glasses, the verifier might be a good option for you.
It helped me tremendously.


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, its appreciated. Is it easier(better) to shoot with both eyes open


----------

